# how to fix water level read out in fresh water tank



## chrisgog

Our watertank holds 120 litres but reads 52 litres on the read out panel above the door. Does anyone know how to fix/recalibrate this please. It is a Chausson Allegro 83 2006 model?
Thanks
Chris


----------



## bozzer

Must be an Allegro 83 problem ours always reads 128 no matter how much is in. Very interested to have a fix for this.


----------



## Chudders

I don,t have a Chausson but my fresh tank guage was way out. I filled the tank so that I knew it was 100% and then located the sender unit which in my case was on top of the tank fitting vertically into the tank. On the top where the wire connects is a very small screw. May have a bit of paint on it to stop it moving and therefore not readily seen. By turning the screw either clockwise or anti clockwise it altered the read out on the guage. I did this gradually until it read 100% whilst the tank was known to be full
Of course all this may have no relevence to your tank and guage but may be worth checking.
Dave


----------



## chrisgog

We pulled all the seats out earlier but couldnt find a magic screw. Now you have said where we will have to have another look
Thanks


----------



## Chudders

On mine it was very small, hardly noticable and had a dab of paint on it. I didn,t even realize at first that it was a screw, it just looked to be part of the sender housing. If you have such a sender unit on top of the tank look very carefully for a screw possibly under a little dab of paint. It is only a small grub screw.
Dave


----------



## Souris

Hate to say this guys but having suffered exactly what you are describing I searched for the adjustment screw on the sender for the fresh water tank on my Chausson. There doesn't appear to be one.
I am informed that the sender is a capacitive unit, in otherwords two metal rods set in a plastic holder that keeps them a fixed distance apart as you fill the tank the water, acting in this instance as the electrolyte, changes the capacitance between thye rods and the readings change.
Unfortunately depending on how hard or soft the water in various areas of the country affects the readings that the sender unit provides. My advise would be first physically inspect the sender and make sure that the two rods are as God and Chausson intended and not twisted around each other like a pretzel and secondly try cleaning the rods to remove and scaling that has occured.
If anyone else has come across this especially on other Chausson's I would welcome any further thoughts of advicxe on how to remedy this really annoying problem.


----------



## Fatalhud

I think you will find this is a common fault on lots of makes of Motorhomes
Our Bessacarr is always playing up

Alan H


----------



## Penquin

And our Kontiki - it never drops below 25% full and tells porky pies most of the time! Much easier and more reliable to lift the locker lid and have a look IMO!

Dave


----------



## erneboy

Ours works using a series of rods of differing lengths to read in increments of 25% from 100% to 0%. Having spent the winter in a hard water area all of the rods had become coated in limescale and the gauge has stopped working. I unscrewed the sender unit, not easy as there is a big plastic nut inside the tank which I had to get a spanner on to hold it while I turned the unit with water pump pliers. I then scraped the lime scale off with a stanley knife. All is well now.

I am sure the mechanisms vary from van to van so this may not be helpful to others, Alan.


----------



## chrisgog

Souris
We found the screw in our Chausson ALLEGRO 83 2006 year.

It's like looking for a needle in a haystack but it is there. IT IS A REALLY, REALLY TINY WHITE HEADED SCREW THAT IS ON THE top of the white circle where the water goes in and out. ITS THERE AND IT WORKS WHEN YOU TURN THE SCREW AND REAJUST IT. oURS WORKS AGAIN NOW
cHRIS


----------



## chrisgog

Shouted sorry!


----------



## Chudders

chrisgog said:


> Souris
> We found the screw in our Chausson ALLEGRO 83 2006 year.
> 
> It's like looking for a needle in a haystack but it is there. IT IS A REALLY, REALLY TINY WHITE HEADED SCREW THAT IS ON THE top of the white circle where the water goes in and out. ITS THERE AND IT WORKS WHEN YOU TURN THE SCREW AND REAJUST IT. oURS WORKS AGAIN NOW
> cHRIS


Glad you found it. Perhaps I did not explain well enough how small it is on our tank. So small it really needs a precision jewellers size screw driver. Mine was also painted with a small dollop of white paint and you wouldn,t have known it was there untill carefully moving the paint away. Be warned though that it will still need adjusting from time to time although it is generally alot more accurate than it ever was. I filled the tank to the brim then adjsted the screw by minute turns until the gauge read 100% on my van. Now when I fill for instance sometimes it reads 94% sometimes 100% etc . But hey thats close enough for me.
Regards, Dave


----------



## chrisgog

Yep, ours was covered in white paint too.


----------



## Souris

Thanks for that Chris I'll get the magnifier on the case.....


----------



## Telbell

I've found that after correcting the reading using the tiny screw, it'll stay reasonably accurate if I give it a "gentle" replenishment using a watering can.

However if I stick a hose pipe in and use that to replenish, the reading goes haywire again and it's out with the tiny screwdriver once more :roll:


----------



## stepps110

Does anyone know if the grey water tank has an adjustable level detector? and if it has where is it? Mine reads 92lts :?


----------

